# thinking sump



## Nazz4232 (Oct 1, 2011)

I am getting a overflow box that has flow of 200gph on a 30 gal. I am planning a sump, and was wondering would I need more then 200 gph to pump the water back to the tank or will 200 be enough


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I would think maybe do more depending what you have in the sump, plus you will need to remember to add some flow for any distance the water has to travel, even if its not head pressure, you still tend to loose a bit.


----------



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

Your pump needs to pump less than 200 gallons per hour in order not to flood the top tank as you’re over flow will do max 200. Make sure to take head height to account. pumps work at the listed speed in a horizontal line at a distance of an inch.


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you need the pump to be an exact match to the overflow output or can the pump be less? Because I'm thinking of getting the quiet flow model 2200 that has 594 at 0 head but at 4 ft with the flow adjusted all the way to close the chart says it'll hit 300 but I dont wanna flood it. Should I just get the lesser model that at 4 ft head pushes out about 150 gph?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The pump SHOULD be less, as if it pumps out more water than the overflow brings to it, you'll drain the sump and burn out the pump. With your overflow at more than your pump, it brings down whatever the pump sends up. Find a pump that has a bit less than 200 gph at whatever your head pressure will be, or, get a stronger pump and add a ball valve or gate valve so that you can dial it down.

Good luck!


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry, it's all a bit confusing to me but I see what your saying. Thanks for the imput


----------

